# Help - Occult Blood Stool Screening



## Marla K (Jan 23, 2009)

When billing Medicare for a 82270 - Occult Blood Stool Screening for a patient that was there for a wellness visit, what diagnosis code would be used?  I know it should be a V code of some kind but unsure what to use.  I have tried to pull this up on the medicare website as far as their LCD determinations and was unsuccessful in getting any information.  Thanks to whoever can help me with this.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 23, 2009)

82270 was reported with G0107 until 1/1/07.  That is probably why you can't find anything on your carriers website.  We use V76.41 and/or V76.51.  I included a link for preventive/screening services (although for 82270 it tells you to see your carriers website  )

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QuickReferenceChart_1.pdf


----------

